# state sponsorship - evidence of research done on your chosen state



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,
I hear that one needs to show evidence of having done research on the state that one has applied for a state nomination for. 
I could not find any specific question asking for any essay etc. on this? do we have to fill any specific forms or write an essay on this? can anyone point to any answers and or resources on this? 

regards
Aurita


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Aurita said:


> Hi,
> I hear that one needs to show evidence of having done research on the state that one has applied for a state nomination for.
> I could not find any specific question asking for any essay etc. on this? do we have to fill any specific forms or write an essay on this? can anyone point to any answers and or resources on this?
> 
> ...


Hi Aurita

I have state sponsership with queensland government but i never had to do anything like that. As long as your profession is in demand in the state you are applying too, i think you will be okay. It took 3 weeks and i had the acceptance certificate from them, which then lasts for 2 years.

Hope this helps
Lisa


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*thanks for the info.. on state sponsorship*



ellisa said:


> Hi Aurita
> 
> I have state sponsership with queensland government but i never had to do anything like that. As long as your profession is in demand in the state you are applying too, i think you will be okay. It took 3 weeks and i had the acceptance certificate from them, which then lasts for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa
thanks a lot. appreciate your help. good to know it takes about 3 weeks. I guess I can count about 4 weeks or so.. 
I hope you are finding the new country great.

Aurita


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Aurita, 

If you do a search on the forum this has come up before since an agent mentioned that you have to prove that you want to move there - I'm not sure if this is only for specific states (we didn't come over on that visa). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hi*



kaz101 said:


> Hi Aurita,
> 
> If you do a search on the forum this has come up before since an agent mentioned that you have to prove that you want to move there - I'm not sure if this is only for specific states (we didn't come over on that visa).
> 
> ...


thanks Karen - i will check out that thread. I am a little confused right now because as per the forms it clearly states that you need to show evidence of such desire to settle in the state and your personal research but at the same time, the form does not seem to ask for any such evidence...


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Aurita
> 
> I have state sponsership with queensland government but i never had to do anything like that. As long as your profession is in demand in the state you are applying too, i think you will be okay. It took 3 weeks and i had the acceptance certificate from them, which then lasts for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hi ellisa

It's been a while since this thread was first listed but I'm hoping you get some indication of this reply.... I was initially going for the skilled independent visa but am now considering looking into state sponsorship to land my family in Perth WA. Before I look into things a bit further are there any pointers for the application process?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, 
I also would like to check - at the time of applying for State sponsorship, do we need to show sufficient funds to stay in that particular state for 2 years ???


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Depends on state to state.

AFAIK all ask for declaring if you have sufficient funds to reside in their state (varies state by state as per their table). Some ask for declaration also mentioning that they may ask of proof of funds in the later stages aswell.

However a few states like NT, require proof of the declared funds aswell.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

ohh.  Ok alright. Thankyou.


----------



## nazanin5879 (Oct 31, 2012)

*commitment letter for SA*

hi dear
im going to apply for state sponser ship for SA
and i need help in commitment letter

how should i write it
what items should include in it
do you have a sample commitment letter to send for me


----------



## nazanin5879 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi dear
im going to apply for state sponser ship for SA
and i need help in commitment letter

how should i write it
what items should include in it
do you have a sample commitment letter to send for me


----------



## MandaDee (Nov 7, 2012)

Just wondering how you got on with this, my husband and i are starting out the process just now to get sponsorship for WA, just struggling with where to start


----------



## nif21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Aurita said:


> Hi,
> I hear that one needs to show evidence of having done research on the state that one has applied for a state nomination for.
> I could not find any specific question asking for any essay etc. on this? do we have to fill any specific forms or write an essay on this? can anyone point to any answers and or resources on this?
> 
> ...


Hi Aurita

My 1st post (reply) - I have just drafted a commitment letter for ACT. Since you too are moving from India, some main points that can be covered in your research:
1. How your lifestyle will be enhanced by moving to Aus (pollution, over population etc)
2. Career growth - Check your SOL has relevant openings
3. Have you accounted for all major expenses for first 3-6 months (rentals, food, travel, misc. expenses)
4. Why your chosen state/territory n not biggies like Sydney, Melbourne etc?


----------



## nif21 (Dec 24, 2012)

MandaDee said:


> Just wondering how you got on with this, my husband and i are starting out the process just now to get sponsorship for WA, just struggling with where to start


The main success driver in migration process is documentation (education, qualification) followed by funds availability. First do a thorough review of these two factors and then only jump into the migration bandwagon (so to say )

I believe getting your visa thru a good agent is a plus point. Though bit pricey, they provide you complete peace of mind when it comes to these two main factors. They will also assist you (maybe you too can research on the web) on the correct type of visa based on your aspirations and then take it ahead from there 

All the best!


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

I also have the same question... I am applying for Western Australia and have seen the online form. But i am not able to understand about the figures they are asking for sustainability in WA and also about the information about why you want to live in WA and other stuff...

Do anybody have gone through SS process of WA and filled the application from online???

Pls help


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

shjuthani said:


> I also have the same question... I am applying for Western Australia and have seen the online form. But i am not able to understand about the figures they are asking for sustainability in WA and also about the information about why you want to live in WA and other stuff...
> 
> Do anybody have gone through SS process of WA and filled the application from online???
> 
> Pls help



HI,
I recently went through the SS process for WA and was asked a query on my commitment to the state and what factors I have considered for immigration to WA. 
I did prepared an essay mentioning why I want to immigrate to Perth, WA siting reasons like great lifestyle, upcoming state, work life balance , economically doing well then other states etc, etc.. and how it is good for me.

I also created a declaration of financial summary to support my self for the initial settlement. I believe you should show somewhere around $35K AUD movable assets available with you as fixed deposits, savings, PPF. this declaration is not mandatory for WA but states like Vic and SA look for such an declaration.

hope this helps...


----------



## vikram077 (Sep 28, 2013)

*visa 489 v/s visa 190*

Friends

Could you please let me know which visa is easily and quickly can be taken if we talk about visa class 190 v/s visa class 489


----------



## GenDog (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, I am doing the same for the Northern Territory, I have to write a commitment statement stating why I want to I've in NT and why it is suited to our lifestyle and what we hope to achieve! Just make them believe you are the perfect candidate to let reside in their country and give evidence of sites U have done your re-search on! I have just explained why I think we will be an asset to them and given evidence of where I found out my information! 
Hope this helps


----------



## Yvonnefer (Apr 4, 2014)

Can someone please help me to write the commitment letter for NT please.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

what help do you need.... I am giving here the pointers to write the Commitment Letter.... let me know if you need anything more:

About the state/city
Weather and how it suits you
Economy, general statistics
Employment prospects for you
People and education
Culture
Sports & activities
Cost of living and accommodation
Transport
Popular holiday spots

You will also need to give a Costing Research document... to say that you have researched on the costs of the Territory.. in that you may mention the different category of costs and what are your estimates...


----------



## Yvonnefer (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Huss81,
How do I show them the evidence of my research? Shall I add it on my letter or shall I submit as different attachment Eg . jobs, accommodation, ect. I have whight half of my commitment letter so far.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

for the jobs, you have to give a separate attachment under the head "Employability Evidence".... you will have to show atleast 5 jobs in your area of expertise.... (this is part of the requirement for NT sponsorship)....

for the accommodation and other costs, there is no need to give any evidence as such... but you may make a bibliography of the various sites that you have used and also give a link to them at the end of your Costing Summary or the Commitment Letter


----------



## Yvonnefer (Apr 4, 2014)

Many Thanks,

I got around 10-15 job advertisements in my field for the past 1 month, should add them all ? Is it too much or fine?
and how do I make a summary of page links. can I just put as numbers as 1,2,3...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

give as much job openings as you can.. but make sure that those are close to your chosen occupation.... for eg an accountant may not choose the position for Management Accountant....

yes... just enlist them on the last page...


----------



## Yvonnefer (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Huss81,
Iam ready to apply for the NT SS nomination now. so Hopefully Iam gonna apply today or tomorrow. May I ask how long it took for them to nominate? do they send you a confirmation letter after you submit?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes they will send an initial acknowledgement which is generic in nature.... after around ten days or so, you will get a final answer from them..... usually, they are very quick.... which occupation are you applying for? Mind updating your timeline?


----------



## Yvonnefer (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow that is very quick. hope I will get mine soon after I applied. do you know how long it will be for the whole process? after apply for 190 visa?

I am not sure how to update my timeline as I am still new to this forum.
I am appying as a Hairdresser (391111)


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

All the best.... I had applied for a 190 as well but it seems NT is giving out only 489 these days...


----------



## julesktm1 (Aug 2, 2011)

If it helps you tell them why you have chosen it:-
Family and friends and have a support group
That you have looked up jobs and found that they ask for your required field in many of them.
Cost of living etc. Good luck


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

*Position and job ad not matching?*

Hi, I'm applying as an editor but there are no job ads in NT for this. I did find other ads that call for the same skills but using other titles e.g. public relations officer, school officer. Would I be able to use those?


----------



## CelebrateVictory (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Hussain Bhai

iam in darwin now, i have been asked to produce the evidance of research done, cost of living etc. can you please assist me need your help, please personal message me, or can i talk to you... my visa is expiring in few days, i dont hve time, iam from Hyderabad india. can i talk to you urgent? 

kabir


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

Aurita said:


> Hi,
> I hear that one needs to show evidence of having done research on the state that one has applied for a state nomination for.
> I could not find any specific question asking for any essay etc. on this? do we have to fill any specific forms or write an essay on this? can anyone point to any answers and or resources on this?
> 
> ...


I heard that this is not the case anymore for most states


----------



## Shirin Mansoor (Sep 2, 2015)

ellisa said:


> Hi Aurita
> 
> I have state sponsership with queensland government but i never had to do anything like that. As long as your profession is in demand in the state you are applying too, i think you will be okay. It took 3 weeks and i had the acceptance certificate from them, which then lasts for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Lisa many congratulations for getting your immigration done. Could you please share your commitment letter in order to have some idea how to write one.

Thanks


----------

